# Have the OW cell number but how do I find out her name?



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

What website will give me her name. The only thing I have found shows me the carrier but not the name of the person.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

You will most likely have to pay for that. I think I paid $5 or so at People Search & Directory Services Powered By Intelius


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

try cidlookup.com, it's free


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Reverse # lookups can also give you an activity trace on that number in addition to account owner name and address. They cost $15-40 depending on what you want in the report.


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Why do you want to know her name? SHe is a symptom of the breakdown not the cause. Knowing who she is will not help you. Finding out why he cheated is more important and finding out what he is going to do about it is what you need to work out.

leave the other woman alone. Nothing she can say or do will make you feel better. You will only compare how pretty, thin, funny etc she is to yourself. Believe me it is very destructive.
She is the *****- end of.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

drsparkle said:


> Why do you want to know her name? SHe is a symptom of the breakdown not the cause. Knowing who she is will not help you. Finding out why he cheated is more important and finding out what he is going to do about it is what you need to work out.
> 
> leave the other woman alone. Nothing she can say or do will make you feel better. You will only compare how pretty, thin, funny etc she is to yourself. Believe me it is very destructive.
> She is the *****- end of.


sigh

while I appreciate the sentiment youre trying to convey, knowledge is power and instrumental to exposure of affairs and thus stopping them in some cases


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

This may help....Cell Revealer - Find Out Who Owns Any Phone Number 100% Free


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Ummmmmmm.

Captain Obvious recommends you call and ask or have someone do it for you.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Captain Obvious recommends you call and ask or have someone do it for you.



lol. Yeah, but she probably knows your phone number and may not answer it. I paid for a search and it came back "Unlisted". Eventually, a friend was able to find it through some friends. I don't know how they did it. 

You could try calling. "Hello, what is your name? I am _______'s wife. Please stop ________ing my husband." If OW are like OM, it will do no good.


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am intercepting his text messages and need to know her last name I already know her first name. The breakdown in the marriage is that he lies and cheats. I have also, already called her and told her to stop _____ing my husband. She could care less. They are good for each other. I just would like to know her last name.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> lol. Yeah, but she probably knows your phone number and may not answer it. I paid for a search and it came back "Unlisted". Eventually, a friend was able to find it through some friends. I don't know how they did it.
> 
> You could try calling. "Hello, what is your name? I am _______'s wife. Please stop ________ing my husband." If OW are like OM, it will do no good.


Does not work. If it's a tramp she will give you hell and if it's a coward she will just hang up. I have a coward in my case.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> I have a coward in my case.


Me, too. He doesn't answer my calls. Not that I still call, but at the point I did call, he never answered.


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! He is will be able to go make her life misserable very soon


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> What website will give me her name. The only thing I have found shows me the carrier but not the name of the person.


I have a list of sites at home in the meantime try this link

Whitepages.com is a fabulous resource! - Marriage Builders® Forums

Try get access to her facebook page as well, copy her friends and web link to the friend pages , once you have done this post or PM me I will send you further info on next steps.

also try 

anywho.com


----------



## UnwarrantedParanoia (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had very good luck with tnid.org.

Also, try spokeo.com.

We should all try spokeo.com and see what they have on us. My husband's name even brings up a picture of our house and our religion. Creepy!!!!


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

someone else post this on another thread:

People Search by ZabaSearch


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

UnwarrantedParanoia said:


> I've had very good luck with tnid.org.
> 
> Also, try spokeo.com.
> 
> We should all try spokeo.com and see what they have on us. My husband's name even brings up a picture of our house and our religion. Creepy!!!!


Now that one is creepy. It even has our shopping habits, number of ppl in the house ( including number of kids and some what accurate income results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

smarti36 said:


> Thanks Everyone! He is will be able to go make her life misserable very soon


I will be honest with you. You are fighting a losing battle. For me not knowing whi and what I was dealing with or how she looked would have destroyed me in a way. But, I know so much about her at this point that if it were not for her sleeping with my husband and thinking it was not fair to her that he us with me, she is someone that I would converse with and try to help in her everyday life but now just the thought of her kills me a little. I know her kids name, ages, her parents names and medical conditions. Oh my I just know enough and it does not make it any easier. It may annoy her it even make life Hell for her. However it can and will do the same for u. Becareful and good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

before you dial the number push *67
that will block your number. If you get her voicemail you may even get her name.

*67 works from most landlines and cell phones


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

HappyAtLast said:


> This may help....Cell Revealer - Find Out Who Owns Any Phone Number 100% Free


More accurate for land lines. Not as accurate for cell phones. The actual data report isn't free.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Now that one is creepy. It even has our shopping habits, number if ppl in the house ( including number if kids and sine what realistic income results.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Geeze. It even knew I am Catholic. ( well was ) Haven't been to church in a loooooong time. That site is scary. I'm thinking of paying the money to see how much they really have on me.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Geeze. It even knew I am Catholic. ( well was ) Haven't been to church in a loooooong time. That site is scary. I'm thinking of paying the money to see how much they really have on me.



Oooo, there is no telling what you may see if you pay and the scary thing about all this is that any one willing to spend the money will find out your personal information!!!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

HappyAtLast said:


> This may help....Cell Revealer - Find Out Who Owns Any Phone Number 100% Free


Did not work for my #


----------



## southernmagnolia (Apr 12, 2011)

smarti36 said:


> What website will give me her name. The only thing I have found shows me the carrier but not the name of the person.


I'm curious as to why you need that info so badly.

Your husband is the problem.......not the ow.

Keep in mind that the same info is out there about you also and it could get turned around on you. 

IMO, you are opening a pandora's box and you should think carefully what you do with the info.


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

drsparkle said:


> Why do you want to know her name? SHe is a symptom of the breakdown not the cause. Knowing who she is will not help you. Finding out why he cheated is more important and finding out what he is going to do about it is what you need to work out.
> 
> leave the other woman alone. Nothing she can say or do will make you feel better. You will only compare how pretty, thin, funny etc she is to yourself. Believe me it is very destructive.
> She is the *****- end of.



I couldn't agree with drsparkle and whiterabbit more. You are setting yourself for mental anguish. The OW didn't cheat on you. Your husband did. Your issue is with him. All you are doing is fueling his case as to how obsessive and crazy you are. (That's how they spin it when YOU become the stalker.) 

I wish for evil things to happen to my ex, but I am not going to play an integral role in his demise. Tempting, but I am not a Jerry Springer woman nor will I end up in jail over a man who treated me badly. 

You will regret hunting her down. It will feel good at first, but it will make you look unstable. Not many women can recover from that reputation. Have some pride and leave her alone. What's your plan anyways?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

If your intent is find her name to then track her family, siblings and friends down to expose her adultery then by all means find as many details as you can. Yes your husband is the issue in the marriage however if you can remove the OW from the scene then your husband has to face his demons on his own.

Your task is to make the affair uncomfortable , do not contact the OW again, you need to cut her support base from under her and cause friction between them.

As for your husband. Who in your family and his knows about the affair , if few then find her name and expose to them identifying her by name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> If your intent is find her name to then track her family, siblings and friends down to expose her adultery then by all means find as many details as you can. Yes your husband is the issue in the marriage however if you can remove the OW from the scene then your husband has to face his demons on his own.
> 
> Your task is to make the affair uncomfortable , do not contact the OW again, you need to cut her support base from under her and cause friction between them.
> 
> ...


Wow! Here's what I am noticing. There are two separate schools of thought on how to handle affairs. You either:

1) want revenge and to expose the cheaters or
2) want a calm resolution to a hurtful situation

I am more of a number 2 woman. I think the number 1 people are looking for drama and revenge. They are the eye for an eye kind of people. The number 2 people want a quiet resolution to a private matter. 

Encouraging revenge is irresponsible in my opinion. I mean really -- is your husband more likely to return to a woman he can have a calm conversation with or a nutroll who exposes the family secrets. Think about the consequences and how you will be perceived if the **** hits the fan.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel the same about the whole "exposure" thing. Anyway, doesn't matter if you track the OW or not. She obviously could care less about anyone seeing as how she involved herself with a married man. Trust me, no good will come of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

smartyblue said:


> Wow! Here's what I am noticing. There are two separate schools of thought on how to handle affairs. You either:
> 
> 1) want revenge and to expose the cheaters or
> 2) want a calm resolution to a hurtful situation
> ...


If thats the case why do we punish other people for commiting crimes. One can also sue affair partners in some states for alienation of affection. You may also sue in all states for intentional infliction of emotional distress. Evil flourishes because good people do nothing. Not punishing bad behavior encourages bad behavior.
If they want to olay let them pay, especially for the broken childrens lives and other loved ones.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

smartyblue said:


> Wow! Here's what I am noticing. There are two separate schools of thought on how to handle affairs. You either:
> 
> 1) want revenge and to expose the cheaters or
> 2) want a calm resolution to a hurtful situation


There is a lot of research that shows that the best way to end an affair is to expose it. Exposure can be for revenge, but it's also often effective in shining light on the slimy actions and bursting the 'bubble' of the fantasy. As in, no, you DON'T get to bring skanky OW home for Thanksgiving like you two have been planning, in bed.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to a pro affair site and see what waywards fear most ---exposure , telling of the truth, revealing their deception. Why? because it is ok for them to lie and cheat it is not ok for the truth to be told. There are many instances of waywards who themselves admit that exposure helped them see what they were doing as I am sure there are some Betrayed Spouses who may say it adversely affected their chances of recovery , how do the BS know this? because their wayward spouse said so!!!! Really !!!!

When there is an affair the marriage has ended and it takes huge courage and actions that seem contrary to the norm to fight and bring it back to a position where there is a chance of recovery.

As for revenge , where does the word exposure translate to revenge . Many who are professionals in this field and who's life work is dedicated to improving or saving a marriage will support exposure, it is the extent of exposure that they differ on. 

As for our poster if she requirers the OW's details and wishes to expose the adultery that alone shows she is fighting for her marriage, why must she play by the rules set up by waywards ,Why must she sit as home bleeding emotionly, feeling inept because she thinks she must hold her tongue . Exposure is one of the few effective tools in a package of steps to highlinght the dishonesy of the affair and give a marriage a chance of recovery.

The marriage can survive the waywards anger it cannot survive an ongoing affair.

Exposure alone will not save the marriage or necessarily stop the affair.

My advice is once you have to OW's name track down her family , coworkers and friends. Ask for further advice before you do anything else and do not engage with the OW any more.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

smarti36 said:


> Thanks Everyone! He is will be able to go make her life misserable very soon


Are you going to file for divorce? Or are you looking for reconciliation? What does your husband say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

smartyblue said:


> I couldn't agree with drsparkle and whiterabbit more. You are setting yourself for mental anguish. The OW didn't cheat on you. Your husband did. Your issue is with him. All you are doing is fueling his case as to how obsessive and crazy you are. (That's how they spin it when YOU become the stalker.)
> 
> I wish for evil things to happen to my ex, but I am not going to play an integral role in his demise. Tempting, but I am not a Jerry Springer woman nor will I end up in jail over a man who treated me badly.
> 
> You will regret hunting her down. It will feel good at first, but it will make you look unstable. Not many women can recover from that reputation. Have some pride and leave her alone. What's your plan anyways?



I just want her name to see if it's the same person that use to work with him. I have seen pictures from a work trip they had together. Just wanted to see if the number is the same person that he decided to sleep with when I was 5 months pregnant. I am amazed how ugly she is. The more I find the better I feel. Some people work a little bit differently and I like to have all the infomation I can get. I love this place for all of the idea's from everyone.


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

smartyblue said:


> Are you going to file for divorce? Or are you looking for reconciliation? What does your husband say?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is always able to say the right thing at the right time for me not to get a divorce. I would love for him to stop lieing to me about everything. He acts like 20yr old instead of a 32yr old man. I have a professional job in banking and he is a manager of a restruant. He manages a bunch of 20yr olds. Not a place that is very conducive for a marriage. One of the hostesses at his job let me know how he acts at work and it was not good to hear. Of course like most the whole story is very long. It's been 7yrs of forgiving on my side.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You're acting like you have no control here. You have ALL the control, once you get over the fact that you never could control what HE does. Stop forgiving and kick his sorry ass out of your life.


----------

